# Get to the gym!



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I eat pretty good, and I don't have any of the usual vices, like smoking or drinking--stuff I haven't done in decades. But I also learned the value of a constant gym presence, which I've done since before I was married.

Last year I had a physical by my soon-to-be-former doctor. I was on the examination gurney when he started to twist around my legs, ankles and knees. He frowned quite a bit. I got off the table and he asked me how flexible I could be. I had my Tyson boots on, and I did an easy "ballet kick" over halfway up his office wall--about collar bone height to an attacker. My doctor was still miffed.

Fast forward to a few days ago. I got to the gym late and I wanted to use the StepMill, the most cruel, mechanical device invented since the BSA Rocket Three Motorcycle. One of the machines was open, an elderly man was on the other.

I climbed for about 20 minutes when the "elderly guy" said, "_Oh, hello Chico_!" It was my former doctor, in terrible shape, no muscle tone (his calves were smaller than my forearms) and his wrinkled face gave way to thinning white hair. I was shocked.

After the stairs, I saw a friend of mine, who had taught along side my wife in the local school. I asked him if he knew "the old guy." He said he didn't, until I told him he was our mutual doctor.

Clearly, the doctor had made a major mistake. He started his routine far tool late in life.

Gym life is not a fraternity, nor an excuse to get out of work, or a method to hide from your kids' babysitter, or a remedy for a hang-over, because I've heard them all.

Here's the upshot. My former doctor is _fifteen years younger_ than I am.

I am 69.5 years old, and my family lineage allows that my life span is to the age of 94 years. And let me tell you, it's great to bend without pain, to be able to lift heavy objects, and to make bangers pee just those few telling drops.

But I'm afraid to say that my former doctor might have about ten years left at his familial demographic. Think about this, watch your diet--yes indeed--but get to the gym, even if the first months are aerobic only. Do it while you still can.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Tell us the truth @tourist, you just go to the gym to see young women in spandex! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> Tell us the truth @tourist, you just go to the gym to see young women in spandex! :tango_face_grin:


Okay, there's another benefit of going to the gym. And Trapper is correct. Just about every female there is lithe, healthy, has long thick hair and wears leotards that don't really hide anything.

Like I said, get to the gym!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I got internet...why in the hell do I need to go to the gym to see something that I can't have? I'm married....so I know what disappointment looks, smells, and feels like.

Muscle strength and flexibility? I got about 30 seconds of total hell I can unleash on someone before I gas out and no longer care what happens to me. short of that...3-5 lbs....thats the trigger pull for my guns and If i'm not flexible enough to pull it from my hip, I'll get me a shoulder holster.

I ain't in good enough shape to work out. Hell I had to stretch after reading your first post....thought I'd pulled something.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I've found just a balanced work load covers most of needed workout.

Cut cord and lumber wood, two homes ~ 10 cords, hand split. Plant/maintain an acre home garden. 40 acre farmland. Maintian all properties yourself.

I used to be able to workout, when day was done, 30 years ago, now I'm too tired. I need more running or work using a bicycle, I still bike > 10 miles a week.

As far as @tourist comments, farm girls are better than gym girls. Lets go to the barn hay mall....


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Tell us the truth @tourist, you just go to the gym to see young women in spandex! :tango_face_grin:


Yep. Sounds plausible


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Yep. Sounds plausible


I'd rather shoveling shit, and watching the girls learn to ride horses. My first GF was a farm girl. Preppers, if you love one,farm girl, keep her.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I dated "college girls" in the 1970s.

What you guys might not know or may have forgotten is that the UW-Madison curriculum was 50% veterinary. Those 'college girls' were farm girls, and either wanted to become veterinarians or learn more scientific aspects of making sure farm animals got better care.

I dated both city girls, and with my years living in Menomonee Falls, I was very comfortable with area farm girls. In fact, it got very serious with girl I met at Joey's Anchor Inn, and I almost wound up dumping my Jewish girl friend from Chicago for this "dairy queen."

This is the benefit of growing up in Wisconsin. You can date in Milwaukee, and within 20 minutes up Hwy 41, you could be in the arms of a farm girl--and I did just that...

I also dated a girl whose grandmother raised bees for the honey industry. Heck, even my dad flirted with that girl!


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

I worked many years in a very physical job, lots of lifting and reaching high, lots of time on my knees and I was a bit proud of being in better shape and more flexible than most people my age. 
But a few months ago I took a job where I polish a seat with my ass for hours at a time, I still work plenty at the house but I'm already seeing my waist expand and my muscles shrink a bit.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Elvis, I went through the same thing a few months ago. I could not get a complete release from my doctor. I got a tad lazy. Over the past few weeks I've just kicked it up, and hard. First thing I noticed upon walking to to gym shower was that my reflection in the mirror showed that tight stomach once again.

Here's my theory. If you were a stone, cold rookie, I'd say several months were ahead of you. In your case, you're still "healthy," just off your routine. You still have muscle mass to push you through the 'recovery' period, it's just a matter of doing what you already know how to do.

Good luck, I was there last month.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I used to be a work out warrior. I have lifted wights most of my life, 3 times a week I would run, and I swim. I still swim and do light weights but there is no routine. I do lot of walking as running is out because of my bad knees to go along with three ruptured discs in my back. I was hell on wheels for years and now I am paying for it. I wasn't supposed to live this long. Who knew?

These days I am more like @Old SF Guy , I will no longer go 15 rounds with some dumb schmuck bad ass in a dark ally, a 4 pound pull of the trigger of my pistol in 3 seconds and Mr. bad ass is going to have a bad day.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@Prepared One*, yes, being able to the kind of man that can handle every crisis is a goal, and as we get older it just seems to be a lot of work. However, we have guys in the gym in their 80s and 90s and they still show up daily for their work-outs. Being ready to handle a crisis is just one positive aspect of having a tuned body. A good diet and some serious gym time is also tantamount to your health and your resistance to disease and illness.

Oh, and I found a hard-boiled egg after good work-out helps. The gym cafe' has them in their dining area. They come "two in a baggie," and some pepper with a hint of salt really seems to make the ride home a little less dreary. It must be a type of food that mainlines protein to head off that "low" feeling.

I skip every other day, because too many eggs are bad, as well.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> *@Prepared One*, yes, being able to the kind of man that can handle every crisis is a goal, and as we get older it just seems to be a lot of work. However, we have guys in the gym in their 80s and 90s and they still show up daily for their work-outs. Being ready to handle a crisis is just one positive aspect of having a tuned body. A good diet and some serious gym time is also tantamount to your health and your resistance to disease and illness.
> 
> Oh, and I found a hard-boiled egg after good work-out helps. The gym cafe' has them in their dining area. They come "two in a baggie," and some pepper with a hint of salt really seems to make the ride home a little less dreary. It must be a type of food that mainlines protein to head off that "low" feeling.
> 
> I skip every other day, because too many eggs are bad, as well.


Come on now, going to tell us not drink milk too?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Eggs bad? That's such 80's baloney. My free range hawg hen eggs are low in cholesterol. They are the perfect food.

Who still uses margarine lol! Not me no freaking way.



Mad Trapper said:


> Come on now, going to tell us not drink milk too?


Raw milk is what we get. Its the way it was intended to be.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Eggs bad? That's such 80's baloney. My free range hawg hen eggs are low in cholesterol. They are the perfect food.
> 
> Who still uses margarine lol! Not me no freaking way.
> 
> Raw milk is what we get. Its the way it was intended to be.


Butter, eggs, bacon, milk, wheat bread/toast. Fresh fruit.

My blood work said I was fine. LDL/HDL fine choseterol low

Dinner? Steak, potatoes, carrots , brocolli.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

My blood work is like that of a cyborg. My BP is 119/69 and hardly varies, even during tension.

The guy who invented "The Spin" stationery bike program had a pulse of 32 beats per minute. Heck, I thought I was doing good if I hit the high fifties.

Edit: Guys, I eat much of the same stuff you do. For example, yes I eat eggs, but not every day. I also eat meat, but it's fish. I believe in a "varied diet." I do not eat on Tuesday what I did on Monday.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> My blood work is like that of a cyborg. My BP is 119/69 and hardly varies, even during tension.
> 
> The guy who invented "The Spin" stationery bike program had a pulse of 32 beats per minute. Heck, I thought I was doing good if I hit the high fifties.
> 
> Edit: Guys, I eat much of the same stuff you do. For example, yes I eat eggs, but not every day. I also eat meat, but it's fish. I believe in a "varied diet." I do not eat on Tuesday what I did on Monday.


So Why am I fine on tests. although, I eat:

meat, fish, eggs, diary, bacon, pork, keilbasa, whole milk, polish sasuages,

Go the gay way to get fit, fine with me.

edit: My BP was never low 140/80 when young and on sports teams, 40 years later, it's the same. Explain that


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Tourist you are right on about the gym. While in the Navy, working out and staying healthy was part of the Job. When I got out, I got lazy and my civilian work schedule was more hours and on the road allot. Take out, long hours, just lost it. But, I got injured a few times(back a couple times pulling muscles), and the last was overextending one knee the wrong way then , while right knee was healing, I missed last rung on a ladder and dead locked my other knee..
Its been 8 months easy, and I am just starting to be able to walk like a young 51 year old I am.
Soon, I will be back in the gym, slowly getting back up to a good routine.


----------



## lamdepnhe (Jul 13, 2019)

Mad Trapper said:


> Tell us the truth @tourist, you just go to the gym to see young women in spandex! :tango_face_grin:


Oh, great!! It's almost a good idea to look at the female figure in sportswear. In addition to the health effects !!!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@Steve40th*, today is a Saturday, my Sabbath and a rest day from the gym. I also believe that a rest day is as important as a gym schedule. Usually by days like today I am stiff and sore someplace and an extra hour of sleep is a real joy. And, of course, I have two hard-boiled eggs in the fridge, waiting for me after I wake up a bit.

As for your goal of walking as in youth, it is more important than you might think. Several years ago I read an article called, "_The Seven Things Men Don't Know About Their Health_." One of the items that spoke to me was, "_Take Care Of Your Legs_." It seemed so simple, and I'm addicted to that StepMill at the gym.

My take is that you need your legs for good aerobic health. And if your aerobic health is compromised your overall health slips.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> ...get to the gym...Do it while you still can.


Thanks @The Tourist

I remember being in Middle School (Jr High in some areas) and me and a buddy decided we would join the YMCA to lift weights. I was hooked for life it seemed. I lifted at the Y after school, I lifted in the school weight room, I joined a gym in college owned by the famous strongman Bill Kazmeier (Saw The Kaz Bench 650lbs while he trained for the World Record in 1981) and even participated in 2 strength and conditioning studies while in college. (Dr Michael Stone, Strength and Conditioning Phd.)

When I bought my first home, one of my first big purchases was a Squat Rack and Competition Bench for my garage, equipment that I still have today!

Some years I worked out more than others and in 2016 I had 2 major surgeries, Total Knee Replacement and Lumbar Spine Surgery. After rehab, I was concerned about weightlifting so I did lots of aerobics, then life took over and I stopped the aerobics...still somewhat afraid of lifting weights again...

Until last week. My Osteoarthritis has been increasing in damn near every joint and when my ankle and bones of my foot began to give me more problems, I went to my Orthopedic to talk about surgery...again.

Doc ordered an MRI, of course, and a blood flow analysis. MRI, no problem, I've had many. Blood Flow Analysis meant getting damn near naked for the technician to rub jell all over my body and do an ultrasound test on all my arteries.

Sorry to be so long winded...but normally, I've had no problem when a female "nurse" asks me to "take off your clothes and I'll be back to rub jell over your body and run a piece of metal hooked up to a machine all over you"... :vs_blush:...until last week. When a nurse technician did exactly that!

I realized then, I needed to get back into the gym! So on the way home from my procedure (which by the way, I passed with no problems) I joined a gym...Of course day 1, I decided I would take it easy and do light weight for big reps...Day 2 I couldn't reach up to brush my teeth...but I lifted again! Day 3 I only did aerobics on the elleiptical machine and Day 4 I lifted again! Today, Day 5, I did aerobics only on elliptical and for the first time in 3 years I feel like I am back! I feel great!

I plan on drinking some bourbon (not too much) today while I watch NASCAR and hit the weights tomorrow am.

Slippy is BACK BABY!:tango_face_wink:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> I eat pretty good, and I don't have any of the usual vices, like smoking or drinking--stuff I haven't done in decades. But I also learned the value of a constant gym presence, which I've done since before I was married.
> 
> Last year I had a physical by my soon-to-be-former doctor. I was on the examination gurney when he started to twist around my legs, ankles and knees. He frowned quite a bit. I got off the table and he asked me how flexible I could be. I had my Tyson boots on, and I did an easy "ballet kick" over halfway up his office wall--about collar bone height to an attacker. My doctor was still miffed.
> 
> ...


I used to go to the gym but there were too many cute ladies running around to concentrate on the task at hand.,.and wound up tearing up my shoulder on some strenuous behind the head lifts Then a funny guy asked me to get in the hot tub. So I left and never went back. I get a lot of exercise from mowing the grass..taking out the trash and other husbandly duties such as that.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Thanks @The Tourist
> 
> I remember being in Middle School (Jr High in some areas) and me and a buddy decided we would join the YMCA to lift weights. I was hooked for life it seemed. I lifted at the Y after school, I lifted in the school weight room, I joined a gym in college owned by the famous strongman Bill Kazmeier (Saw The Kaz Bench 650lbs while he trained for the World Record in 1981) and even participated in 2 strength and conditioning studies while in college. (Dr Michael Stone, Strength and Conditioning Phd.)
> 
> ...


Well done Slip Ole Buddy! Let me be the first to congratulate you and wish you well in this renewed journey. However, be forewarned that if you get to the point that your making the rest of us look too bad, we're gonna have to call an executive board meeting and discuss some sanctions, huh? :tango_face_wink:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Well done Slip Ole Buddy! Let me be the first to congratulate you and wish you well in this renewed journey. However, be forewarned that if you get to the point that your making the rest of us look too bad, we're gonna have to call an executive board meeting and discuss some sanctions, huh? :tango_face_wink:


Where is the closest heart defibbiilrator located in that part of grit land? Thanks.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

I started to go to a crossfit class last month. I really do not like gyms, with that annoying machines and creepy old men, and those people who only go there to take pictures on the mirror. 
As I had to make more exercise, the crossfit seemed the less worse class, at least I learn some usefull stuff, like the rope climbing and box jumping.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yavanna said:


> I started to go to a crossfit class last month. I really do not like gyms, with that annoying machines and creepy old men, and those people who only go there to take pictures on the mirror.
> As I had to make more exercise, the crossfit seemed the less worse class, at least I learn some usefull stuff, like the rope climbing and box jumping.


Some of the Arkie Branch of he clan are into Cross Fit. They get folks seriously in shape. LIttle too rugged sounding for creepy old men. lol


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Would appreciate some help cutting wood, never have enough. If you have that much spare energy to burn. Bring a few friends I have a couple elderly neighbors that need a lot of help on their farms. Plus all the storm damage clean up around here. Gym, who has time for that??


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Some of the Arkie Branch of he clan are into Cross Fit. They get folks seriously in shape. LIttle too rugged sounding for creepy old men. lol


I do a variant of the "cross fit" idea when I go to the gym. I make sure I do aerobics on the "StepMill," which is like a backwards escalator. Then I lift, and I don't really care if it's cable weights or black iron, sometimes it's good just to mix it up.

And for all of you guys out there that remember who "Howdy Doody" was, you might want to spent a little time walking the track and warming up before lifting. That's the nice thing about cable weights. You sit with your back firmly against the seat-back. If you twist your back out, it might be weeks until you can lift again.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

bigwheel said:


> Yavanna said:
> 
> 
> > I started to go to a crossfit class last month. I really do not like gyms, with that annoying machines and creepy old men, and those people who only go there to take pictures on the mirror.
> ...


you know the "creepy" kind I talk about. Those old men that only go to the gym to sit around (sometimes pretend to make some exercise), and look at the women. 
But at the crossfit class nobody gets to lurk around, either you move or you are out &#128521;


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Would appreciate some help cutting wood, never have enough. If you have that much spare energy to burn. Bring a few friends I have a couple elderly neighbors that need a lot of help on their farms. Plus all the storm damage clean up around here. Gym, who has time for that??


Undoubtedly what you describe is the most important kind of workout. But maybe both are important.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm about to start offering free manual labor, regulated by my internal desire to work hard, in exchange for space for my travel trailer and Electric and water hook ups. Willing to travel across America, except for any place with a population over 100,000, or if it has a Democrat majority city government....

This will be my exercise for the remainder of my life. Maybe I'll meet me some more Farm Girls (older ones)....If I can just marry my wife off to some city slicker I'll have it made.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> I dated "college girls" in the 1970s.
> 
> What you guys might not know or may have forgotten is that the UW-Madison curriculum was 50% veterinary. Those 'college girls' were farm girls, and either wanted to become veterinarians or learn more scientific aspects of making sure farm animals got better care.
> 
> ...


I had the honor to help break in a few college boy rookies back in the 70s. They speeled kat with two Ks and couldnt count past 10 without taking off their boots.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Eggs bad? That's such 80's baloney. My free range hawg hen eggs are low in cholesterol. They are the perfect food.
> 
> Who still uses margarine lol! Not me no freaking way.
> 
> Raw milk is what we get. Its the way it was intended to be.


Raw milk is good. Glad yall got some. Folks are real scared to sell it around here but drank a bunch of it back in the day.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> I'm about to start offering free manual labor, regulated by my internal desire to work hard, in exchange for space for my travel trailer and Electric and water hook ups. Willing to travel across America, except for any place with a population over 100,000, or if it has a Democrat majority city government....
> 
> This will be my exercise for the remainder of my life. Maybe I'll meet me some more Farm Girls (older ones)....If I can just marry my wife off to some city slicker I'll have it made.


Stop off at the VFW in Vernon, TX. They have free big boy hook ups for Vets and or their pals. They would prob let you tend bar or something. Lot of cuties show up for the Friday Bingo and Sat Dances. The old codgers give dominoe lessons in the day on Sat.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Stop off at the VFW in Vernon, TX. They have free big boy hook ups for Vets and or their pals. They would prob let you tend bar or something. Lot of cuties show up for the Friday Bingo and Sat Dances. The old codgers give dominoe lessons in the day on Sat.


On my list...I need to get to Texas to get my resident status renewed.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Raw milk is good. Glad yall got some. Folks are real scared to sell it around here but drank a bunch of it back in the day.


You have to lease a cow in Mi. to be able to get it. The stuff at the store may as well be powdered milk.


----------



## San (Oct 15, 2019)

lol gross. I couldn't get past the first few posts of gross old men talking about those leggings. yuck. I'll stay home and do my yoga with my amazon tv thank ya very much.


----------



## Devin Samson (Sep 24, 2019)

Well said. I am 32 and do everything other then the gym. I can't stand the gym but maybe outdoor exercise would work fine. That was my thought recently


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I had to quit going to the gym cause the young chicks wouldnt quit hitting on me.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, I'm a gym guy, and I recommend it.

Frankly, not one guy in twenty knows how to even pick up a weight without endangering his back or his shoulder. One of the benefits of going to a gym and finding a professional is not only to make you stronger, but to do so without serious injury.

I've heard from instructors that often see big tough rookies getting on the work-out machines backward.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Well, I'm a gym guy, and I recommend it.
> 
> Frankly, not one guy in twenty knows how to even pick up a weight without endangering his back or his shoulder. One of the benefits of going to a gym and finding a professional is not only to make you stronger, but to do so without serious injury.
> 
> I've heard from instructors that often see big tough rookies getting on the work-out machines backward.


I must confess to having done that.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie said:


> I must confess to having done that.


I think my technique was a tad off this morning, also. I think it's C6 or C7 that's barking at me.

My wife is doing something today, and my truck is still in the shop--for the third time. Yikes, it's an F-150 with a pushrod V-8 engine. Near as I can figure, that's only six or seven moving parts in these engines--first invented in 1952.

So, I'll be here polishing today, that is if I can find something dull. It's getting to be a fanaticism. Cheap or expensive, if it's in my house it's going to have to do surgery!


----------

